# Riversdale 1973-1976



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone around from Riversdale Marine Radio 1973-1976? I'd be delighted to hear from any of you, students or lecturers.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

CrazySparks said:


> Anyone around from Riversdale Marine Radio 1973-1976? I'd be delighted to hear from any of you, students or lecturers.


I think I was there in about '76 upgrading to the MRGC ... sorry can't remember much about it except the Aigburth Arms.

John T


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

Seen you here before mate - did not know you were then. 76 was my final year of 3. I don't recall meeting anyone who'd already been to sea so I don't know if we took the same classes. You will certainly remember our excellent lecturers - Gerry Ludden, Brian Cotton, Bruce, Andrews, Brown and more! Yes - I remember the Aigburth Arms alright! Also the ladies' college IM Marsh! What a fantastic place Riversdale was - a prefab with the traditions of the sea! Have a good one trotterdotpom! I see you are also an Australian now. We live in Sydney - you?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

CrazySparks said:


> Seen you here before mate - did not know you were then. 76 was my final year of 3. I don't recall meeting anyone who'd already been to sea so I don't know if we took the same classes. You will certainly remember our excellent lecturers - Gerry Ludden, Brian Cotton, Bruce, Andrews, Brown and more! Yes - I remember the Aigburth Arms alright! Also the ladies' college IM Marsh! What a fantastic place Riversdale was - a prefab with the traditions of the sea! Have a good one trotterdotpom! I see you are also an Australian now. We live in Sydney - you?


Yes, the course and lecturers were pretty good. Remember the name Cotton, always wondered if he was any relation to the Marconi man in Takoradi but dunno if I ever asked him. Live in Brisbane.


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazySparks said:


> Anyone around from Riversdale Marine Radio 1973-1976? I'd be delighted to hear from any of you, students or lecturers.


Just missed you CrazySparks - I was there 1970-73. Lived in Kinsman House, sixth floor. All the best.


----------



## ppgflyer (Feb 22, 2013)

74~77 CGLI. Ticket # MT/479 issued 4th March, 1977.
Marine Radar Maintenance ticket # 7035 issued 15th Sept, 1977.
CGLI Cert in Marine Electronics, 18th Sept 1980. (Riversdale).

So, you were in the year before me.
Teachers names I remember, George Dempsy, Miles O'Shea.
The attached picture is my revision book of formulas and definitions.
Not sure where my CGLI certificates ended up.
Rented a flat on Whitehedge Road with a class mate by the name of Peter Duff.
The Sportman's Arms was a favourite pub, especially when Supercharge were playing.

Greg May.


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Crazy Sparks - I do remember George Dempsey ( his favourite ship P&O's Himalaya) and Gib Teasdale who used to do trips on the Empress of Canada to keep his ticket valid.
I also did the BOT Radar and CGLI ( A to C levels) while at Riversdale.It's all a long time ago now (50 + years since I started) so can't remember names of the others although I would probably recognise them when mentioned in other people's posts. I lived in the Marine Students' Hostel, Kinsman House, which was separated from the College by an alleyway. Most of the students that lived there ( 11 floor tower block with twelve rooms on each floor if I remember right, overlooking Otterspool Promenade - now no longer there) were either Deck cadets or Engineer Cadets who were paid the princely sum of around £10 a week by their Companies. There were no Radio Officer Cadetships at the time and Cardiganshire Education Authority sponsored me with a grant which covered my tuition fees and most of the cost of my accommodation in Kinsman House ( Breakfast and evening meal provided and my mother used to send me a fiver a fortnight to vover the cost of a pie in the college refectory at lunch time. There were around half a dozen or so of us Radio Students in Kinsman House and they let us stay there for the three years duration of the course. I joined the RNR at HMS Eaglet for a bit of extra pocket money and a bit of hands-on radio op experience. When i got my ticket I went off and joined Marconi at their Office in Pall Mall. Another student and friend, Pete Barnard, and I had our interviews together with the famous Mr Porter. It was a bit of a formality really as qualified R/Os were in short supply. Mr Porter told us of the likelihood of suffering from Delhi Belly until we got used to ship food and the dangers of wild women. Pete mentioned that he was a bit worried about the obligatory medical as he had damaged one of his eyes as a child - Mr Porter's reply " Oh, we'll turn a blind eye to that" - love it!
Pete went home for a few days before joining one of Harrison's general cargo ships. I got my marching orders after a week or two and joined one of Stag Line's bulk carriers, PHOTINIA, at the Brown and Polson's wharf, Trafford Park, Manchester. I ended up doing some of my Junior time, then when my Senior paid off, they arranged for a special dispensation for me to take over as Sparks and then, a few months later I had my first Junior - all on the 11-1/2 months on my first ship.I had another two juniors on my next ship (City of Worcester) then no more as I suppose the Shipping Industry as a whole was starting to suffer difficulties and ships were soon being disposed of. It was a great life while it lasted - a good variety of companies and all types of ships trading world wide over a thirteen year period. I was made redundant by Marconi in 1986. I had two small children by then so didn't fancy the uncertainties of Foreign Flag and soon got a job in my home town of sunny Aberystwyth, Mid Wales Coast. No regrets - we definitely had the best times and I will always be grateful for the chance to experience them. All the best. John.


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonderful memories mate! I also did a trip with TJ Harrison as 2nd sparks on a wonderful run down to the Caribbean. I'm also a Welshman from Bangor originally. They were the best of times altogether! Havre a wonderful 2022 Sparks!


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazySparks said:


> Wonderful memories mate! I also did a trip with TJ Harrison as 2nd sparks on a wonderful run down to the Caribbean. I'm also a Welshman from Bangor originally. They were the best of times altogether! Havre a wonderful 2022 Sparks!


Blwyddyn Newydd Dda CrazySparks and all the best for 2022


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

IvortheEngine said:


> Blwyddyn Newydd Dda CrazySparks and all the best for 2022


ac i ti syr, llawer o hapusrwydd a llwyddiant


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> I think I was there in about '76 upgrading to the MRGC ... sorry can't remember much about it except the Aigburth Arms.
> 
> John T


LOL but we all remember the Aggy!!!


----------

